# Claw Machine Case Mod



## Techtu (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi All, it's been a long time since I posted here! However I'm back once again and this time I'm doing a new build for my 2 daughters. This is something a little different (for me at least), I'm working with wood on this build and have minimal tools nor previous history working with wood so I'm learning on the go and finding ways to make things work with what I have... After all, I do like to be the guy who shows modding doesn't need the most expensive tools or knowledge to get things done, as long as you have a passion and willing to learn with a lot of paitence too. My work space hasn't changed over the years either, I'm still mostly working from a small shed and the garden space so need the weather to be on my side for any obvious progress to be made, anyways let's get started shall we.

   The case I'm working with is the beautiful Tower 100 and motherboard is the Aorus B450 I Pro Wifi
   [Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/crfUamE.jpg)










   I made a base for the tower to stand on, I made with a little recess so the tower actually sits in the base to help it blend, maybe I used a little too think of wood here? But I wanted to make sure the base is strong enough to hold the weight long term. this will be used by 2 kids afterall.





   Cutting some parts for the roof, none of this cutting is all that easy with a cheap jigsaw but it's possible, nothing a little refining and wood glue won't be able to fix.









   When an arcade machine goes wrong there's usually a door with a lock and key for the staff to access... Gotta have that!





   What having 2 young girls does to you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











   First coat goes on









   And another









   A quick mock up whilst I wait for the weather to brighten up.





   Now, sadly, I was expecting a delivery of the claw hand and arcade stick with a few other bits & bobs but I've just had to request a refund, I can't seem to find any UK/Euro stock for the claw hand either so I may be waiting longer than I'd like, however I'll post here once I can provide another update, During this time I'm going to go back to the base and refine that a little more, hide the screw holes with wood filler and other little tweaks.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 10, 2021)

Techtu said:


> Hi All, it's been a long time since I posted here! However I'm back once again and this time I'm doing a new build for my 2 daughters. This is something a little different (for me at least), I'm working with wood on this build and have minimal tools nor previous history working with wood so I'm learning on the go and finding ways to make things work with what I have... After all, I do like to be the guy who shows modding doesn't need the most expensive tools or knowledge to get things done, as long as you have a passion and willing to learn with a lot of paitence too. My work space hasn't changed over the years either, I'm still mostly working from a small shed and the garden space so need the weather to be on my side for any obvious progress to be made, anyways let's get started shall we.
> 
> The case I'm working with is the beautiful Tower 100 and motherboard is the Aorus B450 I Pro Wifi
> [Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/crfUamE.jpg)
> ...


That ended up pretty good, what is the claw design?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 10, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> That ended up pretty good, what is the claw design?


I realise I mised a few things out so I'll cover what else what I'm adding. I'll be using a genuine claw hand, with arcade stick and buttons that will be added to extra mounting on the front of the base, a coin entry slot, adding a door for the prize hole, air vents in the back base and roof.


----------



## SenditMakine (Apr 10, 2021)

Techtu said:


> I realise I mised a few things out so I'll cover what else what I'm adding. I'll be using a genuine claw hand, with arcade stick and buttons that will be added to extra mounting on the front of the base, a coin entry slot, adding a door for the prize hole, air vents in the back base and roof.


Do you have a cad model of it? So we can picture it better?
Nice project, wish I could do something like this.


----------



## witkazy (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey man , as far as a father thing goes is it elaborate ruse to get some of the pocket money back?   Just kiddin' looks like fun project , keep on modding ,cheers.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 11, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Do you have a cad model of it? So we can picture it better?
> Nice project, wish I could do something like this.


That I don't, I have all the software on the other rig which isn't running as I've had the GPU in bits for painting and it needs re doing imo so the rig won't be together anytime soon (not the right weather), the best I can give you right now is this crazy thing I just found on the internet, to be fair it's not a bad example at all.








witkazy said:


> Hey man , as far as a father thing goes is it elaborate ruse to get some of the pocket money back?   Just kiddin' looks like fun project , keep on modding ,cheers.


Pretty much the only way I see a return.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2021)

This is exactly what those Tt Towers remind me of.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> This is exactly what those Tt Towers remind me of.


This is nice to hear, most people I've asked what the stock case looks like tend to say a popcorn machine. I've seen plenty of case mods of that style though so I tried to go a little different, personally I've never saw a claw machine case mod.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 11, 2021)

Techtu said:


> This is nice to hear, most people I've asked what the stock case looks like tend to say a popcorn machine. I've seen plenty of case mods of that style though so I tried to go a little different, personally I've never saw a claw machine case mod.



Good on you for being different!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 3, 2022)

Holy crap, I never updated here... Well the machine is up and running, has been for a while, I'll attach some final photos for you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This build turned out pretty decent in the end.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow.. this thing is pretty cool! Good job man!




Techtu said:


> What having 2 young girls does to you...


This made me laugh because I have two young boys 

Awesome job


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 3, 2022)

Build came out amazing!


----------

